# Long Island Ninjutsu Centers.



## Adorism (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I would have posted in the beginners forum, but it didn't seem very active and this is a question I'd like very much to be answered.

I'm interested in taking up ninjutsu, and was recommended by a friend to check out Long Island ninjutsu centers.  Their website is www.lininja.com .  I'm just curious if anyone has any information as to the validity and quality of teaching that goes on at these centers.  I'm out of the information game when it comes to martial arts and have no idea who to ask or what to look for.

If someone can please help me out, or point me in the right direction where I could find some answers, that would be wonderful.

Thanks a ton guys,
and I'm glad to be here


----------



## MJS (Jan 8, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum!

As for your question:  I'm not familiar with this group, so I probably can't offer too many suggestions.  You may however, want to post this in the Ninjutsu section of this forum.  There are quite a few people there who would be able to comment a bit better.

Mike


----------



## saru1968 (Jan 9, 2006)

Seems like a mixture of martial arts, its not Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.

Try and find a Bujinkan Dojo and look at both classes.

Do a search for Bujinkan.


----------



## stephen (Jan 9, 2006)

Seems to me those are Genbukan patches in the pictures.

My advise to all people looking at martial arts:

Go to as many dojo as you can before making a decision. Spend at least a month doing it.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 9, 2006)

stephen said:
			
		

> My advise to all people looking at martial arts:
> 
> Go to as many dojo as you can before making a decision. Spend at least a month doing it.


 
That's good advice.

Seem's like I read an article about this guy and his school not too long ago. It looks like he's running a 'cotton candy / fun for the whole family' kind of program but that doesn't mean he isn't legit.

My suggestion would be to follow the good advice above. Go check it out and see if it's where you want to be.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 9, 2006)

The Genbukan is a reputable group. However, this particular instructor was one of the neo-ninja crowd not so long ago. I would say, buyer beware...


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2006)

Thread moved to Ninjutsu section.  

MJS
MT Mod


----------



## Adorism (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was suggested to post this in the Ninjutsu forum (I didn't see it before I posted it!)


Hello everyone, I'm new here and I would have posted in the beginners forum, but it didn't seem very active and this is a question I'd like very much to be answered.

I'm interested in taking up ninjutsu, and was recommended by a friend to check out Long Island ninjutsu centers.  Their website is www.lininja.com . I'm just curious if anyone has any information as to the validity and quality of teaching that goes on at these centers. I'm out of the information game when it comes to martial arts and have no idea who to ask or what to look for.

If someone can please help me out, or point me in the right direction where I could find some answers, that would be wonderful.

Thanks a ton guys,
and I'm glad to be here


----------



## Adorism (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the replies.

Yeah, I went to a free lesson (there are many more opportunities for free lessons at this place), and it seemed pretty legit.  As a first class, it was obviously 'colored up' and we were taught a series of grappling type moves.

The only thing that concerned me, though I don't have a basis to judge yet, was that there didn't seem to be much form being taught, the emphasis seemed much more on "this is how you get out of it, and from here you can break X."  I need to go a few more times to see how it really works.

I'm not overly concerned with how to respond and absolutely destroy an opponent, I'm very interested in form, technique, and physical conditioning.

I'm a lanky, out of shape person who hasn't done anything physical in awhile, and I'm looking to learn technique, honing and coordination on top of how to defend myself and engage an opponent.

anyone have any other comments?


----------



## stephen (Jan 9, 2006)

Adorism said:
			
		

> ... and it seemed pretty legit.
> 
> ...though I don't have a basis to judge yet...
> 
> ...



Yes - Remember that right now you don't have a basis to judge. 

This is not a bad thing at all. If you did - you wouldn't need a teacher! 

This is why it's imperative for ANYONE looking for a school to spend a lot of time forming a basis to judge before committing to one teacher. 

There are a lot of people caught up in *stuff* because they knew nothing and the guy down the street "looked legit".

As a note, this post should not at all reflect upon the Genbukan school you visited. I say the same thing to people thinking about visiting the places I train.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2006)

-MOD NOTE-

Threads Merged.

-Technopunk
-MT Super Mod


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 13, 2006)

From what I know. Mr. Alberigo (owner of Long Island dojo) is still a member of the Genbukan.

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1712&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&id=33


----------



## Deaf (Feb 14, 2006)

Adorism said:
			
		

> The only thing that concerned me, though I don't have a basis to judge yet, was that there didn't seem to be much form being taught, the emphasis seemed much more on "this is how you get out of it, and from here you can break X."  I need to go a few more times to see how it really works.
> 
> I'm not overly concerned with how to respond and absolutely destroy an opponent, I'm very interested in form, technique, and physical conditioning.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like you are more interested in a mainstream Karate type training then.  The forms you are thinking of ( a series of pre-determined movements ) such as the Heinan (sp?) kata are actually within the various "Kans" however they are more like the one-step spar that many of the more mainstream Karate and Gung Fu classes teach and offer.  Kata such as ichimonji no kata, jumonji no kata and hicho no kata are "kata" however are designed to teach a person how to defend and attack via one particular scenario which then can be built from there.

I suggest going to a couple of more classes, if possible, and see how you like it or not like it.  It is very hard to determine whether or not you would like to train in a particular art, dojo or teacher, only attending one or two classes.

Hope everything works out for you.

Deaf


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 12, 2006)

I just skimmed through this thread, so im not sure if it has been mentioned, but i highly recommend the Bujinkan Long Island Dojo. http://www.tonryu.com


Also, as a side note, i don't think Long Island Ninjutsu Center is affiliated with the Genbukan anymore.


----------



## makoto-dojo (Apr 14, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> From what I know. Mr. Alberigo (owner of Long Island dojo) is still a member of the Genbukan.
> 
> http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1712&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&id=33



Please read this thread.

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?433&cgBoard_boardID=1&cgThread_threadID=371&cgTopic_topicID=6

Then please go to the Genbukan Dojo listing to find all current approved Dojo.

Thank you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Rich for pointing everyone in the right direction regarding
the Genbukan Dojo's!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

